

Internet of things - bart
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_next_node_on_the_net_your_car.php

======
bart
I like the idea of everything connected to the web. Your car, fridge, evet the
musical band poster with rfid chip or QR code. What do you think about the
next frontier?

